# Chihiros Aquasky, eBay Knockoff



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone using the Chihiros Aquasky or an eBay Knockoff? I would love to know how they are holding up, how well they're growing your plants. I saw one thread posted by a guy named Ben who appeared to be growing HC successfully in a 45p, but one success certainly does not a rule make. 


-BJ
Sent using TapaTalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd be interested to know as well. Says it's made with a Japanese LED Expert, same supplier as ADA?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone out there have some insight or know of someone on this forum I could PM?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

BJRuttenberg said:


> Anyone out there have some insight or know of someone on this forum I could PM?


What do you want to know. Some Czech aquarists have posted PAR numbers.

The light is an efficient small emitter, one color array..
good output for it's size, not great output though.

As to the knockoffs, they are knockoffs and probably a bit weaker in output due to cheaper diodes.. though I know of no one who has PAR-ed them..
ADA Aquasky LED PAR Readings - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report

ADA Aquasky LED PAR Readings - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report


OPP's closed the site (seems odd)


> Due to the lack of free time, complexity of my current experiment, my study at university, and deep frustration I decided to close down this website.


P?írodní akvárium

Alternate:


> I tested it in air and under water, and on a mini-m, with about 1 inch of substrate, I get about 70umol. Putting this squarely into high light territory.
> 
> However, it's not THAT high, I run my 60H at 120umol without any algae issues... I was expecting something like, 140umol with the aquasky


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/298722-ada-aquasky-par-tested.html


To put it a bit bluntly , the ADA is a vanity product w/ some merit.. Certainly will do a good job in a certain set of parameters..

for fun:
DIY Aquasky like..


----------



## Soulstar (Aug 27, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> What do you want to know. Some Czech aquarists have posted PAR numbers.
> 
> The light is an efficient small emitter, one color array..
> good output for it's size, not great output though.
> ...


Dude your diy light is awesome! Where did you get thw aluminium casing??

Sent from my SM-N910S using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Am I allowed to do this, post a thread from another forum speaking about the Chihiros led?

Chihiros Aquasky led | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Michel.


----------

